
ASK HN: Are there cryptographical flaws in this e2ee website chat widget? - AdriaanvRossum
https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/80071/are-there-cryptographical-flaws-in-this-e2ee-website-chat-widget
======
AdriaanvRossum
Hi Hacker News,

I want to build a e2ee chat widget service. would it be wise to encrypt it
like I explained in the crypto.stackexchange.com question?

[https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/80071/are-
there-c...](https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/80071/are-there-
cryptographical-flaws-in-this-e2ee-website-chat-widget)

